# DVD player with projector: disable "play" and "pause"



## Marinepine (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,

Is it possible, using a DVD player and projector, to NOT see "play" and "pause" on the screen each time the dvd player is used? I have been researching DVD players that could disable this display, but so far no luck. 

Alternately, can a Macbook Pro (2010) be used as the dvd player with the projector, and have the "play" and "pause" display disabled?

Probably a newbie question. Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## randerson (Feb 21, 2011)

In DVD Player on your mac go to preferences --> windows --> uncheck "Display status information"

I would also copy it onto your HD so that the DVD drive doesn't have to be booted up. Just quicker and more reliable.


----------



## techno89 (Feb 21, 2011)

Heres what you can do on the MacBook. If you go to Applications ---> DVD Player ----> Right click and hit show package contents ------> Resources -----> Art

Now you will be in the folder where the application stores all the images and artwork for itself. I guess find all of the play and pause buttons, there will be more than 1 of each and move them into another folder for safe keeping so you can put them back in after. Than just hit space during the show for play pause.


----------



## jstroming (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes to both.

For the DVD player route, you need to find a DVD player with the capability of turning OFF the "OSD" (On-Screen Display). They will cost you a bit more $ on the prosumer level, I am not sure if there are consumer decks that give you this feature. Most of the DVD players in Pioneer's Pro DVD Player line will give you this ability (eg: Pioneer V5000/Retail $395). They are also alot more stable than traditional consumer DVD players.

The Numark DVD01 (US$499) is a great deck for this application. It has 2 decks and 2 controllers, can be played simultaneously, and also has a "Mix" out so that you can choose which DVD player goes to that output, great for going between a static "logo" and playing a video....no switcher or selector needed. And yes it has OSD buttons right on the front.

As for the mac, I am 99% positive if you go full screen with the video, the spacebar acts as a play/pause with no OSD. Another option which we use on tour is if you have final cut pro on your mac, you can output directly from the timeline using the "Preview on External Monitor" feature in FCP. Then just run the audio send from the line out on the mac. You will need an Analog Digital Converter (Canopus has some great inexpensive ones). Like I said I am using this on a 30 city tour currently and it works great for updating graphics on the fly, really a powerful feature instead of a 30K chyron generator system.


----------



## cpf (Feb 21, 2011)

VLC is great for this kind of thing, just uncheck a few boxes in the settings and the only thing on-screen will be the video itself (can also assign video output to a second screen so you can use the GUI while it's playing). I've never heard of the FCP idea though...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 22, 2011)

I will agree with the professional model DVD players (as they are also more reliable). On the consumer side of things, I found that DVD recorders are often better, with more options than players, including on screen display.


----------

